# Artweaver - free drawing tool



## Thaily (Feb 27, 2011)

http://artweaver.en.softonic.com/

It's a nice little program, like a very light version of Photoshop; It has all the basic tools you need to draw digitally (layers, transparency, history window etc.) and supports pressure sensitivity.
It's a small, light program that doesn't take a heavy toll on your machine and it's free; it's ad-supported and it will try and install a search bar, but you can opt out at installation.

Definitely worth a try.


----------



## Stratelier (Feb 27, 2011)

Lightweight programs are always a plus (I removed Photoshop Elements for that very reason; even GIMP starts faster than that), but out of curiosity, does anyone else have experience with it?


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Feb 27, 2011)

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF. Not for mac.


----------



## Jw (Feb 27, 2011)

Stratadrake said:


> Lightweight programs are always a plus (I removed Photoshop Elements for that very reason; even GIMP starts faster than that), but out of curiosity, does anyone else have experience with it?


 
Tried it once, wasn't my fave tbh. I already had Sketchbook Pro by that point.


----------



## Joeyyy (Feb 27, 2011)

Photoshop CS5 Extended.....

k no thx.


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Feb 27, 2011)

Stratadrake said:


> Lightweight programs are always a plus (I removed Photoshop Elements for that very reason; even GIMP starts faster than that), but out of curiosity, does anyone else have experience with it?


 
I've have Gimp. It's alright... I'd say it's more of a picture editing but it's not as easy as Photoshop. You can't just click an item and have it be completely selected nor can you just move it around... I haven't had much experience with it so if anyone else go ahead and continue.


----------



## Quofalcon (Feb 28, 2011)

I really enjoy art weaver's interface and tools. It's a light weight hybrid of photoshop and painter, and has alot of potential in the making.


----------



## Darkfoxx (Feb 28, 2011)

I use GIMP for my drawing and Photoshop for later editing. I dont find PS all that great for creating artwork, but that's also partially because I dont Photoshop very well. I have downloaded Art Weaver and plan on giving it a try today. It seems to me to be kind of a combo between Gimp and Photoshop, and I hope it will be what I expect of it.


----------



## Tigers-Shadow (Mar 13, 2011)

I like it a lot better for art than GIMP, personally. I think the coloring goes together/textures better. But I got Corel with my tablet so I usually use that.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Mar 13, 2011)

Yeah, this program has been mentioned before and posted in the Free Art Programs thread and where to get them

http://forums.furaffinity.net/threa...sus-Painter.?p=1177264&viewfull=1#post1177264

http://www.furaffinity.net/journal/923264/


----------



## MaDaZi (Mar 15, 2011)

Thanks for the info, now all I need is  a Tablet


----------

